# Just Picked It Up--268Rl



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

HELLO AGAIN--Just finished picking up our new 268RL from Camping World in Woodstock, GA, and driving it via I-75 and I-285 on the north side of Atlanta to a storage facility nearer our home. Wonderful delivery experience at CW--greeted at the door at our appointment time, told that camper was ready, complete walk-thru (including informing us of one minor repair needed and that the part had already been ordered), smooth business office transaction with no high-pressure "extended warranty" spiel & no "oops", ups or changes, and complete live run-thru on hooking up (I was graduating from a straight Class III hitch to an equalizer with 1k bars).

The trip home was uneventful. Trailer weighed about 6400 lbs (full propane, some gear, some water on board), about 2X what we were used to towing with the previous popup. Tundra performed great, engine and tranny coolant temps unchanged from normal driving. Tow/haul mode resulted in engine hitting 3000 rpm occasionally, but mostly between 2100 and 2500 rpm, about 700 more than normal for the same speed in all gears.

Weather was moderately windy with light rain. Trailer tracked straight (also had sway bar installed), Tekonsha P3 worked beautifully (the tech at CW made sure I have adjusted it right, as did the final tech rep who drove it around from the garage to the delivery area).

My initial impression--I've got a winner in both a TT and a TV. DW's impression--Let's go camping tonight.

Downside--forgot the camera, so TT/TV pix will need to wait a little while.

Upside--I believe we'll really enjoy this set-up. (Our first trip in it will be to a COE campgroung on Lake Lanier where the distance from the rear picture window to lake will be about 25 feet).

Thanks and Happy Trails--

Carl and Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback. I wish you many happy adventures in it.
Crunchman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get yourself some memory foam for the "mattress"....otherwise your first night will not be a restful night.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the forum!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the insanity!

We have the 268RL so I admire your choice!









If you want to know the mods we've done so far, send me a pm. [email protected]


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get yourself some memory foam for the "mattress"....otherwise your first night will not be a restful night.


Agreed -- A definite must have!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congrats!! Happy Camping!!







*


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

congrats. The 268RL is my personal favorite floor plan. Unfortunately it is not a tremendously young child friendly one, hence why we went with the 300bh.

I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## tnbmoore (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations! I love camping near water...enjoy the view.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

You will enjoy the new TT the more you use it. I guess you have taken it out a couple times now, since I am about two weeks behind on this. CONGRATS on the new 268rl.

Rob


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

go6car said:


> Get yourself some memory foam for the "mattress"....otherwise your first night will not be a restful night.


Agreed -- A definite must have!

Congrats and enjoy!
[/quote]

X3.

I replaced mine with a set of orthopedic mattress. Life has been good since....


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

------I replaced mine with a set of orthopedic mattress. Life has been good since.-------

We're in the process of getting a new queen mattress for our master bedroom at home. Right now we're using a 4" foam pad on top of our existing mattress. The pad is going to be cut down to "short queen" length and installed in the 268RL. Hopefully that will work well enough to avoid having to invest in different bedding.

Happy Camping--

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new Outback!!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

we have a 268RL on order, upgradeing from a 2010 210rs, cant wait to get it and try it out at our favorite campground on the banks of the ar river.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new OutBack.

Glad to hear about your TV doing so well. We just traded our 04 Silverado for a 2010 Tundra DC with the 5.7L... We are doing a break-in over nighter at a friends this weekend and the first major trip next weekend. Can't wait to tow with the new Tundra and finally get to use the new 210RS Outback...

Happy Camping.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Jim B said:


> Congrats on the new OutBack.
> 
> Glad to hear about your TV doing so well. We just traded our 04 Silverado for a 2010 Tundra DC with the 5.7L... We are doing a break-in over nighter at a friends this weekend and the first major trip next weekend. Can't wait to tow with the new Tundra and finally get to use the new 210RS Outback...
> 
> Happy Camping.


We just returned from out first extended (4 day) trip. Only went about 300 miles round trip, but the Tundra performed great. You will probably find that the mileage is not great (we got between 8.5 and 9.5/gal towing the 268RL with the air conditioning on all the way), but we were at just about maximum weight for both the truck and TT. The Tundra's Tow/Haul mode really is strong, the trailer tracked straight, all temperature levels remained constant, and the braking set-up worked perfectly. You'll come to appreciate the (relatively) tight turning radius of the Tundra--it helped get us thru the maze of narrow roads to our campsite, and thru several small towns with the 30' of trailer behind.

The OB performed great. The only problem we had was of our own doing--making sure we didn't overuse the capacity of the grey tank. Fortunately we had an auxillary tank along and kept if under control.

Interesting sidenote--the only other OB in the whole place parked next to us--a 31BH pulled by a 4X4 F250 diesel.

Happy Camping!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------

